# Boots



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I have never seen a boot thread on the young archers so heres one.
- I have a pair of double h square toe green tops for everyday wear. 
- I have a pair of mucks for huntin average weather. 
- I have a pair of 1000 gram lacrosse that are getting a little small for cold weather huntin. 

Your turn.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I have some leopard pattern rain boots... and some square toe riding boots... and some high-heeled combat boots  Haha. I know that proooobably wasnt wat you were lookin for but that's all I got


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cabelas comfort trac 2000 rubbers,
cabelas hiking boots
i want another pair of cowboy boots -.-


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a pair of light cabela's ones but they are getting retired to walkin boots..

picked up a pair of red wings for work this summer, hands down teh best boots i have ever worn.. well worth the price


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Muck field blazers. Use them for everything. Best boots I've ever owned


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Can't afford good boots...just the cheap rubber ones from walmarts and some cheap insulated ones from Dunhams. They work all right I guess.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I just have a pair of 400 insulate rubber boots they keep me warm in the winter and out of the muck in the spring when I'm gobbler hunting!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im shopping for a pair of early season deer and turkey boots right now. I have a pair of insulated Rocky's for late season. And then 3 pairs of Red Wings. Them Red Wings are nice aren't they Jacob?


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I got red wing steel toes( not recomended for cod weather) I got a piar of muck boots and those are the only shoes that i wear, i dont own any tenis shoes, AND YES PEOPLE IN KENTUCKY WEAR SHOES... THIS IS A COMMON MISCONSEPTION.:wink:


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought that was WV?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Any steel toed boots suck in winter. You thought what was WV?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What Rebel 17 wrote!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I know how the steel toes get in cold weather, lol.

Jake, first thing I did when I got em was put on 12mi with em, Broke em in and they are sweet


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Every day:Chippewa 8in loggers
hunting:Wall mart insulated mud boots


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Pair of cheap Herman Surviovers for everyday/Shop use
And some Lacrosse Alphalite 3.5mms for hunting and general cold weather.
Haha and no kidding rebel!! However i do own some tennis shoes. got a pair of zigs and some camo croc slip on flops.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Red Wings are awesome. What model did you buy?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Danner Pronghorns. 10 inch 1200 gram insulation. Never had my feet get cold wearing them.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Danner Pronghorns. 10 inch 1200 gram insulation. Never had my feet get cold wearing them.


American or Chinese version?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Danner Pronghorns. 10 inch 1200 gram insulation. Never had my feet get cold wearing them.


I have been wanting to get a pair of these since my lacrosse are getting to small.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Camo crocs!!!! I want some!!!!! Where'd you get em??


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

1 pair Redwing
1 pair Ariat 
1 pair 2000 gram Thinsulate


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I have been wanting to get a pair of these since my lacrosse are getting to small.


 Theres a lot better boots than Danners IMO Muzzy. Danners really went downhill. Id check out Meindls if I were you.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I also have a pair of Danner pronghorns. But I do a lot of stalking and walking during hunting season so it might be time to get a good leather boot.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Theres a lot better boots than Danners IMO Muzzy. Danners really went downhill. Id check out Meindls if I were you.


Really my dad used to get them and them and redwings were his favorite ill check out meindls!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im buying Meindl Alaska Hunters in the next few weeks.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Georiga Boot eagle lights = Super comfortable


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

cowboy boots, i wear them all the time


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Rebel17 said:


> I got red wing steel toes( not recomended for cod weather) I got a piar of muck boots and those are the only shoes that i wear, i dont own any tenis shoes, AND YES PEOPLE IN KENTUCKY WEAR SHOES... THIS IS A COMMON MISCONSEPTION.:wink:


Such A liar ive seen ur nikes anyhow....

Red wing slip ons 
RedHead leather boots for doing lots of walking (bowseason)
Muck boots trailblazers MO camo


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sooooo... when is the last time i had worn them, cause i grew out of em.:wink:


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Muck Field Blazers its all you need


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

string snapper said:


> Muck Field Blazers its all you need


My feet get too cold in mucks in cold weather.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, but if you put foot waqrmers in there, youl be walkinon fire!:darkbeer:


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

scent blocker dream season for archery and rocky 1000 gram thinsulate for the rest of the season


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Michaela MMM said:


> Camo crocs!!!! I want some!!!!! Where'd you get em??


The Flops came from a outlet store in St. Augustine Fl you can get the Max4 regular crocs in most outdoors places and croc dealers.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Haunted St. Augustine!? Hahahah all the tourist traps!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got some Justin work boots, the cheapest ones at $70 which is rediculous to me.
some Rocky waterproof zip up snakeproof boots that go up to just below my knees.
and I got some Irish Setter trail stalkers that are like some 8" high boots with 600 gams of thinsulate, I wore them out in Colorado.
and O got some Nike tennis shoes that I wear most of the time unless I'm working or hunting.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Red Wings are the best


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have to dissagree i have redhead brand leather lace ups that are waterproof and super light they are awesome for $99 bucks at bass pro


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i got a pair of light cabela's ones but they are getting retired to walkin boots..
> 
> picked up a pair of red wings for work this summer, hands down teh best boots i have ever worn.. well worth the price


red wings all the way!!! i spend almost $400 on a set about 4 years ago and have worn them almost every day. i am on my seconed of souls on them and am about to get a 3rd. they are the most confortable boot i have ever owned i prohibly have over 6000 miles on these boot ant they are still going strong.. plus they are made in the good ol US of A


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i know what ya mean aaron.. i get mine at the factory outlet where they sell the factory second.. i got mine for 40$


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

dang lol mine are the most expensive se t they make but hey i usee to got threw shoes like 1 set every 3 months and at 40 a set of shoes these boots have already payed for themseleves


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

paid for themselves after a week of work.. had a run in with coolant


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

lol yep lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Red Wings I buy don't even have a name. They're the ones that made the iron workers famous. Best and most comfortable pair of boots ive ever owned. My boots are $180. Which isnt that much considering the quality.


----------

